# How far from home have you been?



## Soulbrotha (Feb 8, 2003)

last summer I was here 

Cape Point (southern most tip of cape peninsula)...i still can't beleive i lost my pictures. it was cold, but still amazing.


----------



## Renkinjutsushi (Dec 4, 2004)

Olongapo City, Philippines.

9,106 mi. or 14,654 km. from my room.










Although it is not the furthest out of the four directions.

Furthest North: Barrie, Ontario, Canada.
Furthest South: Pillilla, Rizal, Philippines
Furthest East: Naruto, Chiba, Japan
Furthest West: San Francisco, California, United States


----------



## Dennis (Sep 11, 2002)

hong kong, thats 12000 or 13000 km far from my home


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

I haven't really travelled much.

Furthest north: Yorkshire, England
Furthest east: Paris
Furthest west: Devon/Cornwall, England
Furthest south: Paris

I'm hopefully going to Amsterdam this summer, and then next year I'm planning a trip to NYC with my younger bro'.


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Furthest North - York (England)
Furthest South (and furthest away) - Cairo (Egypt)
Furthest East - Istanbul? (Turkey)
Furthest West - Canary Islands (Spain)


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

The Furthest place I've been from Toronto, Ontario:

Bangkok, Thailand.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

That was Balclutha, NZ. South of Dunedin.









Northernmost point was Fairbanks, Alaska.
Southernmost point was Balclutha, NZ.
"Westernmost" point was Waimea, Hawaii.
"Easternmost" point was Pauanui, NZ.


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

Two different greek islands around 1700 miles away.


----------



## Biakko (Sep 19, 2005)

Soulbrotha said:


> last summer I was here
> 
> Cape Point (southern most tip of cape peninsula)...i still can't beleive i lost my pictures. it was cold, but still amazing.


I went there too  (the summer before)
Amazing, eh ?

But Cape Town is not so funny, too bad...
If you can go back, you should try a safari in Kruger Park. Wonderful ! Unforgetable !


----------



## Towers (Jan 3, 2006)

well technically i dont know what my home is, so far in my life i have lived in 3 different countries


----------



## Panameñita (Dec 20, 2005)

Beijing, China

I had to take a 5 hour flight from panama to houston, then I had to wait 4 hours to take my 5 hour flight (It think or maybe 6) to L.A. and then I waited 8 hours in L.A. to take my 14 hour flight to South Korea and then I waited 4 hours in South Korea to take my 2 hour flight to Beijing. 

Besides that I had to pass 6 baggage chek points in different airports (specially in the US). I have to talk to two migration police in the US that asked me many many many many maaany questions and stared at me as some kind of criminal (that is whay people hate to pass through US to go to Europe or Asia)...and two more police in Asia. 

The experience was worthy because i saw the chinnese wall and beijing, the temple of heaven, the forbidden city but I think i will not do that again in a looong time!


----------



## TroyBoy (Jan 25, 2006)

Never left home because i dont have a laptop.


----------



## jacek_t83 (Dec 5, 2005)

Katowice (Poland) - Sedalia, MO (USA) 5 053, 20 miles
but I think from Katowice to Kansas City, MO should be a longer distance. I have to check it.


----------



## dmg1mn (Oct 1, 2005)

Farthest I've been is Oahu, Hawaii (About 3000 Miles)
North: Thunder Bay, Ontario
South: Oahu
East: Charlotte, North Carolina
West: Oahu


----------



## Space Cadet (Mar 28, 2006)

LONDON
Isle of Sky,Scotland N
Hong Kong E
Lima,Peru S
Texas,USA W

Longest Journey..Everest Base Camp/Gokyo Valley Nepal


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

North-Northern Wisconsin/Green Bay
South-Grand Cayman Island
East- Hampton Roads, Virginia
West-Las Vegas


----------



## TroyBoy (Jan 25, 2006)

Space Cadet said:


> LONDON
> Isle of Sky,Scotland N
> Hong Kong E
> Lima,Peru S
> ...


But you didnt climb it?


----------



## bjfan82 (Dec 13, 2004)

Sardinia, Italy in 2004

Prague, Czech Republic coming up in May 2006


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

From Toronto

To the South, Cancun, Mexico

To the East, Linz, Austria.

To the West, Detroit, USA

I've never been that far North.


----------



## kirby21 (Jan 21, 2006)

from *ILOILO CITY*, Philippines to *LONDON, UNITED KINGDOM*


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

um....depends from which "home" as Ive lived in several locations. From here its probably Geneva, but Osaka may be further.


----------



## Boris550 (Sep 21, 2004)

The furthest I've been from Calgary, Alberta, has been Galveston, Texas.

1804 miles (2904 km) (1568 nautical miles)


----------



## Towers (Jan 3, 2006)

this is probably the best thread started by soulborhta


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

From Copenhagen:

West - San Diego 9112km 5659miles

East - Tokyo 8693km 5401miles

South - Kuwait City 4076km 2532miles

North - Norwegian fjord aprox. 1000km 620miles


----------



## reginaguy (Oct 19, 2005)

Osaka, Japan - 8,600km


----------



## Cerises (Apr 17, 2005)

I was in Chicago in 2004.


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

Sweden


----------



## Captain Chaos (Feb 8, 2006)

Farthest from home, when 'home' used to be the UK; Auckland. Farthest from home since 'home' became Western Australia; Bangkok.


----------



## Estboy (Jan 18, 2004)

El Escorial(close to Madrid,Spain)-2897km


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

I was in Miami, FL last summer


----------



## Dezz (Mar 11, 2005)

Home: Budel, The Netherlands
Destination: Luxor, Egypt

Distance: 6000km


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

By km the furthest away from my home in Zurich was Porto Alegre (also southernmost point, some degrees more south than Fort Dauphin, Madagascar) or Big Bend, Texas (westernmost point)
By time zone must be Lombok (easternmost point)
By pure driving (car, bus or train) it's North Cape (northernmost point)

For I was also living in Sao Paulo, Lombok is the furthermost point from there - nearly on the other side of the planet, although still on the SH


----------



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)

Dezz said:


> Home: Budel, The Netherlands
> Destination: Luxor, Egypt
> 
> Distance: 6000km


I thought it was about 4000/4500km.


----------



## NiekNL (Sep 28, 2005)

From Holland

North - Stockholm
East - Brisbane
South - Sydney
West - Papeete (French Polinesia)


----------



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)

^French Polinesia! 

North - Above Alborg (Denmark)
East - Newcastle (UK)
South - Tenerife, Canary Islands (Spain)
West - Marmaris (Turkey)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

From my home (49.5ºN, 8.5ºE)

Furthest north: Edinburgh, UK: 56ºN
Furthest south: Wilsons Promontory NP, VIC, Australia: 39ºS
Furthest west: Eureka, CA, USA: 124.5ºW
Furthest east: Byron Bay, NSW, Australia: 153.5ºE

Furthest away: Southeast corner of Australia: 16.700km (10.309mi)


----------



## AtlanticaC5 (Mar 14, 2003)

From Borlänge

Furtherst north: Åre (63'25 N), ~350 km
Furtherst east: Stockholm (18'06 E), 215 km
Furtherst west: New York (Newark to be officiall, 74'10 W) ~6100 km
Furtherst south: New York (Newark to be officiall, 40'41 N), ~6100 km


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

From Blumenau:

Furthest North: Québec City (CAN) - 8.430km
Furthest West: Orlando (USA) - 7.035km
Furthest South: Bariloche (ARG) - 2.380km
Furthest East: João Pessoa (BRA) - 2.699km (Easternmost Spot in the Americas)

Furthest Overall: Québec City (CAN) - 8.430km

My Further West and Overall are changing next week to 10.410km


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

I live: 53°N / 7°E
---------------
Furthest North - Northernmost point of Europe near North Cape (Norway) 71°N 
Furthest South (and furthest away) - Tenerife, Canary Islands (Spain) 28°N
Furthest East - Kirkenes/Grense Jacobselv (Norway) 30°E
Furthest West - Tenerife, Canary Islands (Spain) 16°W


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

I don't know if Hong Kong, Beijing og Malawi is farrest away from Denmark...I think it is HK...


----------

